
Ask HN: What are the best designed websites? - bryk
Websites should be clutter-free and easy to navigate. E.g. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;whoishiring.io&#x2F;
======
slater
[http://brutalistwebsites.com/](http://brutalistwebsites.com/)

